# Get your jugs out!



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

I think I have finally got to grips with the milk stretching and it maybe time to get a pouring jug so I can try some of this latte art thingy, I'm aware of the motta jugs and a few others, but it would be great to see a rouges gallery of other members favourite pouring jug and hear the pros and cons, so I can make a decision of what to stump for ,or maybe see if someone has a spare for sale.

here is what I am using at the moment , and I am sure some of you will be equally able to do your latte art with it , but I need all the help I can get and I am sure a longer spout is going to help.

so get your jugs out!!


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

I have a rw handle free. Sorry no pic as my camera on my phone is broken. It's got a fairly stubby little spout but it does have nice sharp edges on it. I like holding it around the jug rather than by a handle.


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

I started out with this one but have a small teflon motta as well. The Andrew James jug is cheap but it's ok for pouring art.

0.33L 330ml Stainless Steel Coffee Frothing Milk Jug Latte by Andrew James by Andrew James http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B006TFEWW2/ref=cm_sw_r_udp_awd_GGORtb0XMWFBT


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

I'm thinking a bigger spout is going to be more of an advantage


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

I have become a convert to almost 100% Teflon:










Nice feel & good sharp definition. Time will tell how the Teflon coating survives:


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Liking the black look , the middle one in the picture of three looks like it has a sharper spout, better pourer?


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Just out of interest, why do you think a bigger spout is going to be and advantage?


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

I was under the impression that you could get the jug closer to the cup before the milk comes out, similar spout shape


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Thecatlinux said:


> I was under the impression that you could get the jug closer to the cup before the milk comes out, similar spout shape


Probably but just as easy to tilt the edge of the cup nearest the jug down slightly.


----------



## centaursailing (Feb 27, 2012)

I've had a couple of Espro Toroid pitchers (12oz and 20oz) for a couple of years and am only using the 12oz so when I do multiple shots at a dinner party for example it's a bit more involved because the pitcher needs a cold water rinse to cool it ready for the next one. I hardly use the 20oz simply because the moderate steaming capacity of my Isomac Tea is too slow but I keep the pitcher in case I ever change machine (I don't want to but the inevitable might happen one day!) For some reason I can't post pictures, maybe my quota is used up by the one I've posted!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Neill said:


> Probably but just as easy to tilt the edge of the cup nearest the jug down slightly.


Yep...

That's the harder bit titling the cup back as you pour at the right rate.

Not mastered it yet...


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Yep...
> 
> That's the harder bit titling the cup back as you pour at the right rate.
> 
> Not mastered it yet...


Aye, same here, regularly spill milk everywhere, especially from the acme cups which have a weird lip on them that doesn't seem to keep the milk in! Poured a cracking tulip this morning, my camera on my phone is broken so no proof


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Neill said:


> Probably but just as easy to tilt the edge of the cup nearest the jug down slightly.


Will give this a go later, it probably is my technique just thought having a different jug may give an advantage +once I realised I could start a thread saying 'get your jugs out !' I had no choice .


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Often is just finding one ( jug), your a comfortable with and sticking with it . one that's easy for you to hold etc..I know cc has some secret stealth jug that he is using for the finals Monday with a digitally modified spout and no bubble technology....


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> Often is just finding one ( jug), your a comfortable with and sticking with it . one that's easy for you to hold etc..I know cc has some secret stealth jug that he is using for the finals Monday with a digitally modified spout and no bubble technology....


Is that the pergjug?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Its the chap jug -,the chug? The jap ?


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Did think of using the title 'what's your favourite jugs?'or 'who has the best jugs?' But that would have been childish and open to abuse and started a whole heap of moderating.


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

Ahhhh. Excellent. Only just seen this post. I have just posted on the Lounge section regarding milk jugs. My current one has a rounded spout and I end up spilling milk everywhere, so was looking at getting one with a pointed spout instead. Thing is I don't know which one to get, so I posted to see which one people would recommend.


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

This one look pretty good. It is also supposedly designed to create a swirling motion within the jug to distribute the milk around evenly.

http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/barista-tools-accessories/utensils/pitchers/espro-toroid-pitcher-12oz.html


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

They are good pitchers but won't correct poor technique. Basic pitchers and lots of practice will help more....


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> They are good pitchers but won't correct poor technique. Basic pitchers and lots of practice will help more....


Plus one to that!


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

I bought an Espro Toroid as well as some new tips for my Duetto - and the tips made a bigger difference than the jug. With the new tips (and now that I've had a fair amount of practice) I could probably steam microfoam in a mug.


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

My technique is getting pretty good now, but the major issue I have is the rubbish spout I have on my current small one. It has a rounded spout which spills milk everywhere, so I was wanting a new jug with a more pointed spout.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

m4lcs67 said:


> My technique is getting pretty good now, but the major issue I have is the rubbish spout I have on my current small one. It has a rounded spout which spills milk everywhere, so I was wanting a new jug with a more pointed spout.


Rattleware are sharp. Motta are widely regarded well here.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

MrShades said:


> With the new tips (and now that I've had a fair amount of practice) I could probably steam microfoam in a mug.


would love to see the latte art from a mug pour


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

Also. Is it possible to change the steam nozzle on a Silvia steam wand to one that has multiple holes (including ones that come out at an angle)? The original nozzle supplied has just one jet coming out of the bottom.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

there are other tips availble for the silvia wand but only the version three wand, but feedback on them has been mixed, most people get on really well with the one hole


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

I've found that even if I have to use one of the bigger jugs to steam enough milk for the number of coffees I end up putting it into the Motta 12oz teflon jug for the actual pour.


----------



## Mouse (Feb 28, 2014)

Motta Europa from cream supplies for me - A good jug at a decent price.


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

I have a 350ml Rattleware and a 500ml Teflon Motta as well as a couple of generic larger jugs. My go to is the Rattleware. It's a good size for a single drink and the spout is precise.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> would love to see the latte art from a mug pour


I wish I suggested that as a category in the Latte Art comp final!


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

Can we have a follow up thread, "Get your tips out for the lads"? I saw a nice custom replacement one for the L1 on the Londonium forum that the owner said was so good was like cheating but at about £40 delivered I decided to try the Espro Toroid 2 first and am quite pleased with it so far.


----------

